# Writing Desk and Chair



## Lola Ranch (Jan 30, 2014)

I had this chair that I had styled after George Nakashima's "Conoid" chair. True to his design I made the splats out of straight spindles, which weren't real cumfy. So I decided to replace the splats with some that had some lumbar support and the result was a very pleasant chair to sit in!

The chair seat was a one piece walnut chunk. Then I remembered I had another one piece chunk left over from the same tree and it occured to me that it might make a nice writing desk to go with the chair, a matched set if you will. The only problem was the piece I wanted to use for the one-piece desk desk top had a serious twist in it and the 5/4" thickness was not enough to work the twist out of it just by hand planing.

I began working on the desk top by attacking all the high corners with an assortment of hand planes, flipping in upside down, and right side up until I had both side planed and a thickness that I could live with. Even though I had planed the corners a little thinner than the rest of the top (not noticeably) there was still a very noticeable twist to it when I sighted across my winding sticks. I then rounded the ends of the top, which helped visually.

The most significant victory I made over the twist was a reverse cambered piece of tough hickory I installed on the bottom side of the desk top. I installed at an angle to try to force the two low corners up. I fastened it in place with three good sized screws space just 2" apart and near the center so as not to interfere with any movement of the wood. That was a big improvement. I dealt with the final 1/4" of twist by scribing the cantilevered support arms to fit the twist and it not very noticeable.

Anyway, here is the results of my efforts. You will notice the chair is a different color than the desk/table even though they utilized wood from the same tree. The chair has spent some time on my porch and has had some sun exposure.









The next photo was taken from below to show the cambered "twist fighter" I had to install.





And finally, I thought you might get a kick out of my improvised, instant photo studio which consists of a roll of Tyvek I can pull down from the ceiling.





Enjoy, Bret

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow I love them. Really "my style".


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice. I love most all of your designs and that table is very nice - the chair is super - and together they're a match made in heaven. 

And thanks for showing how you photographed them - that's a smart set up.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 30, 2014)

As always NICE work- I love your photo booth- High tech at it's finest.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful work! I love this style because there's a sense of potential movement in the way the base is constructed... They always seems like they want to tip over even though I know they won't.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 31, 2014)

Bret - Those are amazing pieces. The only thing better than that design is the execution. How many hours would you estimate in both pieces?


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 31, 2014)

Really cool! Must be some special joinery at the seat attachment and in the table legs to hold up to the stress?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Jan 31, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Bret - Those are amazing pieces. The only thing better than that design is the execution. How many hours would you estimate in both pieces?



I have more hours than I should into this project because I was fighting that twisted top. also I had to plane the whole top by hand because my planer is only 15" wide.

Bret

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Jan 31, 2014)

Really wonderful work.


----------



## brown down (Feb 4, 2014)

that is beautiful, i really love this style of furniture!


----------

